
Four Ways to Protect Your Career from the Next Economic Downturn - markhall
https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhall/2018/04/03/four-ways-to-protect-your-career-from-the-next-economic-downturn/#1ed3384b41db
======
mooneater
Ignores the most obvious strategy: Always Be Learning. That can benefit both
yourself, and your employer.

------
dleslie
Economic downturns are great catalysts for change; why not embrace the forces
beyond your control and change with them?

